

Tweet All the Things – Chat with Wireless Microcontrollers on Twitter - pinoccio
https://pinocc.io/projects/tweet-all-the-things
Let&#x27;s figure out how to send commands to our Pinoccio Scouts (wireless microcontrollers) with Twitter, and have them tweet back their responses. We&#x27;ll use a small Troop with 2 Scouts, a simple &quot;switchboard&quot; service, and the Twitter and Pinoccio APIs.
======
jamesbritt
Something not mentioned: To get read/write Twitter app permissions you need to
provide a mobile phone number. If you've already used that number for another
account then you cannot use the same number.

~~~
jingman
Right you are - thanks for the note, I've updated the article.

